# Miscellaneous > Ask an Expert >  DTS issue

## Shaunt

I have got a table with  which has got a column called type and I would like be able to export  each type in to a seperate excel sheet.
I can do one by using DTS(graphical mode). But I can't extend it .

Is there anyway to do this with DTS?

Thanks
S

----------

